# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Nice photos from Anguilla

## katva

A good friend of mine recently moved to Anguilla (from down the street here in VA). She's a very talented photographer--- thought some of you might enjoy her photo blog at:
http://www.littleprettypix.com/?m=1 :thumb up:

----------


## katva

Her photos from VA were mainly a long series (years) of self photos, using just a 10 second timer to get the shots. She used a very cheap - like $40 or something- camera. The skill to get positioned for each shot was incredible. I hope to see more of these from Anguilla. Here's one from my 'hood in VA. EDIT:  I still don't know why my photos are so tiny!  Bummer...

image.jpg

----------


## amyb

terrific camera work.

----------


## JEK

Kathy, I edited your post by downloading the image and then used the photo icon to upload. Apparently you used the Manage Files? If you didn't there are other problems!

----------


## katva

Thanks JEK!  I used the photo icon, not "manage files"(have never used "manage files"). Did it from my iPhone....  Not sure if that makes a difference. The photo was in my photo stream, and I used the icon and uploaded it directly from my phone.

----------


## JEK

I've noticed that sometimes the [ATTACH code doesn't appear with the iPhone- bandwidth dependent? If you don't see the [ATTACH code in the text block before posting, try again. This was a consistent problem before iOS 8, but seemed to clear up after that.

----------


## katva

Well, in the 50K posts thread above, it worked just fine from my PC.  Hmmm.

----------


## JEK

Are you on iOS 8? Before 8 it was hit and miss on the [ATTACH being inserted.

----------


## katva

Ah ha, that may be the issue I'm having.  No, not yet.  I actually have multiple issues re: updating to iOS8.  My phone is full, very little memory left, have no clue how to send things (photos) to the cloud.  I need to spend some iTime with my iTeenager  :cool:

----------


## JEK

If you update from iTunes on your computer, you don't need to free any space up. Plug it in and iTunes will tell you an update is available -- go from there.

----------


## katva

oh LORD.  I need help!  I have no idea how to move pics from my phone to the pc.  It only has an option to move from the pc to my phone.  The photos on my iphone don't show up in the "On My device" list in iTunes.  This is why i have issues.  Why does it have to be so difficult?  In the past I just go get another phone when it gets full, because I've never figured this out!  Even googling "how to..." says:

*Set up Wi-Fi syncing:*

Open iTunes.  DONEConnect your iOS device to your computer with the included USB cable.  DONEClick the Devices button in the upper-right corner. (If you're viewing the iTunes Store, click the Library button in the upper-right corner. ... HUH??????  Not there......In the Summary tab, select Sync with this [device] over Wi-Fi.



re: # 3:  There is no option to click a Devices button anywhere....., especially in the upper right hand corner.  There's only a search field up there......

----------


## katva

OK, deleting iTunes ONCE AGAIN from my PC.  I think it's a conspiracy to make me 1. crazy. 2. go buy a new phone 3. delete all photos from my iphone.  It should not be so difficult to simply move photos from one's phone to one's computer.  

I guess the other is option 4. never try to post decent photos from my iphone to this site, since that appears to be the only reason to upgrade to iOS8.  Option 4. is it, I guess.......so frustrating.

----------


## JEK

Sounds like you need an upgraded iTunes or instructions that match the version you are using. The new version should recognize your phone needs upgrading and take it from there.  Can you tell the version number of iTunes on your PC?

----------


## stbartshopper

The first photo posted is terrific!

----------


## Peter NJ

One of her pics was of the Mariners Resort in Sandy Ground I cant believe no one ever bought that place and refurbished it before it just decayed away to nothing what a shame

----------


## LindaP

Great photos, Kathy! Yes, Peter, I recognize that place....we walked by it every day a couple years ago, I agree, would've been a nice spot.....except that tanker is there still, rusting away, and an eyesore on that side of Sandy Ground.

----------


## JoshA

> Her photos from VA were mainly a long series (years) of self photos, using just a 10 second timer to get the shots. She used a very cheap - like $40 or something- camera. The skill to get positioned for each shot was incredible. I hope to see more of these from Anguilla. Here's one from my 'hood in VA. EDIT:  I still don't know why my photos are so tiny!  Bummer...
> 
> image.jpg



You have the most interesting friends, KV.

----------


## marybeth

Yes, she does!  And we should be glad to be counted among them.  :)

----------


## katva

oh, I'm blushing!!!  You all make my life interesting!!!   :cool:

----------


## katva

...and she just posted this beauty a few minutes ago.  I haven't been to Anguilla yet, but it definitely looks like a trip is on the horizon.  Is this the old boat you were talking about?
LLPic.jpg

----------


## LindaP

Yes that's it! Almost looks like they pulled it up since I saw it, maybe tides....you can see the dock in the background where they unload cargos.

----------


## amyb

I remember a beached blue colored tanker on Sandy Ground after a hurricane hit Anguilla.

----------


## katva

She went inside last week!!!  Her photo blog has some really great shots just added

llb1.jpg

llb2.jpg

llb3.jpg

----------


## julianne

Incredible photos! Hope she has had an up-to-date tetanus shot.

----------


## katva

> Incredible photos! Hope she has had an up-to-date tetanus shot.



Ha!  Yeah, I asked her--- she's up to date!  :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

very nice shots....

----------


## katva

4 more really great ones. Love the octopus!!

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------

